# Vinyl Paint



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Whats better to use on vinyl? 










Or


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's my seats now, white and yellow... but i want to paint it to black and red for now since i have a flat black paint job right now...

here's my seats now...









Here's a quick photoshop of it Black/Red


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

THOSE SEATS WILL LOOK NICE


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 19 2007, 01:41 AM~9482579
> *THOSE SEATS WILL LOOK NICE
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm not sure which brand to use though!


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

i haev herad good things about sem.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Duplicolor is a great product...so far I've only used it on my cloth seats. But I hear SEM is the best, especially if you're putting it on some OG vinyl seats. 

Here's a sample of my experience with Duplicolor... :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344319


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Duplicolor is great stuff but SEM is even better. Either one you use, make sure to prep, prep, prep......


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 20 2007, 02:19 PM~9493649
> *Duplicolor is great stuff but SEM is even better.  Either one you use, make sure to prep, prep, prep......
> *


X2...prep can make or break your project :yes:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

so how do you prep it? can you use rubbing alcohol to wipe the seats?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Dec 20 2007, 03:27 PM~9494109
> *so how do you prep it?  can you use rubbing alcohol to wipe the seats?
> *


Either that or a some kind of a non-oil based vinyl cleaner...and the prep also consists of the time you take masking the pattern of your seats and *carefully* along the piping (since you want the piping red and the seats black based on the photshop).


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Although I've never painted vinyl, only fabric, you might wanna sightly scuff your vinyl with the finest grit sandpaper. I'm not 100% sure though, you might wanna confirm that with other people on here first.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

yes, prep, prep, prep. sem is the best, my homie does alot of upholstery work and he turned me on to that brand.

sem makes a vinyl prep solution, and adhesion promoters. go to their website and check it out.

here's a website with alot of upholstery supplies. they carry sem and they ship real fast.

Supplies


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks thanks thanks!! hell yeah!! Imma take my time... :biggrin: 

So whats the best way to paint it? Should i shoot the seats all black first, then shoot the pipe/center piece red after?


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

done with SEM back in 96 pic taken a few months ago !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Dec 20 2007, 08:56 PM~9497116
> *done with SEM back in 96 pic taken a few months ago !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! great to see this topc..planning on changing the color a bit on my interior...does it work on leather???


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

sem :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 20 2007, 10:47 PM~9497671
> *looks good! great to see this topc..planning on changing the color a bit on my interior...does it work on leather???
> *



you have to use the 'classic coat' line of sem products for leather. 'color coat' is for vinyl and plastic. there IS a difference in the way they both dry. classic coat will not dry right on plastic or vinyl.


----------



## DIRTY MAC (Jan 22, 2007)

I used SEM on my vinyl door panels and that shit looks good. I'm going to be doing the seats real soon. No one can tell that it's dye. They tought it was some pro shit.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

SEM is more of a professional's product, I think the Dupli is like a entry level product you can pick up at kragen and regular stores where SEM is only sold at paint and body shop supply stores at least thats how it is out here.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 13 2008, 08:42 AM~9681215
> *SEM is more of a professional's product, I think the Dupli is like a entry level product you can pick up at kragen and regular stores where SEM is only sold at paint and body shop supply stores at least thats how it is out here.
> *


So you mean to tell me I'm just an entry level punk?  :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

its no problem to get sem stuff, just get it from here. they have all the colors and they do ship fast.

SEM stuff


this is where i've gotten my dyes and supplies from vs. goin to the local auto paint store, where they still have to order the good colors.


----------



## hayez (May 20, 2002)

how does the paint hold up to water? Think I could use that on some vinyl that is exposed to rain and water?


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

before u spary do a good prep job...make sure it's 100% clean and free of all oils & on some finishes scuff it down so it will stick better


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 20 2008, 02:49 PM~9740166
> *before u spary do a good prep job...make sure it's 100% clean and free of all oils & on some finishes scuff it down so it will stick better
> *



Thanks!


----------



## jstdrag_it (Jan 4, 2008)

i would go to kemperle body shop supply house. they have everything you need for anything..i would use a scuff pad and some prepsol for preping the interior


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

GO WITH SEM I'VE USED BOTH AND DUPLI CHIPS AND SCRATCHES EASY DUPLI IS CHEAPER BUT SEM GIVES YOU A BETTER FINSH AND HOLDS UP LONGER. OH AND LIKE THE SAID BEFORE PREP, PREP, PREP THAT IS THE KEY


----------



## chalino863 (Jul 17, 2007)

OK I PAINTED MY VINYL TOP FOR MY CUTLASS AND I USED SEM PAINT, THE ONE IN THE RATTLE CAN, BUT THE ONLY PROBLEM I HAD WAS THAT WHEN I WAS PAINTING THE MIDDLE, IT CAME OUT ALL BLOTCHY. BUT ITS HOLDING UP PRETTY GOOD SO FAR. THERES PLENTY OF SUNSHINE HERE IN FLORIDA, SO WE'LL SEE. BUT FOR PREP I ONLY SCUFFED IT WITH A RED SCUFF PAD AND WIPED IT DOWN WITH LAQUER THINNER. I HEARD THAT YOU CAN USE M.E.K TO PREP IT CUASE IT OPENS UP THE PORES IN THE MATERIAL.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

how do u prep cloth?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Feb 4 2008, 10:35 PM~9867052
> *how do u prep cloth?
> *


Just clean it like hell to get out all the dirt and let dry...


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump, good info here, getting ready to vinyl dye my panels !


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

sem also sells a spray for prepping what your spraying that removes armor all finger oils etc.it works pretty good but if you dont get good adhesion the paint will lift


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 14 2009, 09:12 PM~15982250
> *Bump, good info here, getting ready to vinyl dye my panels !
> *


Don't forget to wear some rubber gloves or be very carefull so you don't touch any surface that's been prepped for paint. Last thing you want to see after you spray is "fisheyes" in the paint.  Patience and prepping is all it takes to get professional looking results.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 16 2009, 10:52 AM~15997870
> *Don't forget to wear some rubber gloves or be very carefull so you don't touch any surface that's been prepped for paint.  Last thing you want to see after you spray is "fisheyes" in the paint.     Patience and prepping is all it takes to get professional looking results.
> *



Right on for the info homie, I appreciate it. I will post pics on the process of dying them! :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

sems

Before









After


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i dyed this 3rd brake light earlier  from burgundy to sem shadow blue


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_SEM, due to that it is a dye and will penetrate the suface to form a good bond. Unlike paint, it stays on the surface which can peel and flake off._


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

will SEM work on seat belt material? or what is every body using for this?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is an old topic but I want to paint some piping on some vynl seats I want to use that sem but how well will it hold up to sliding in and out of the car??


----------



## Canada (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 27 2009, 11:22 PM~16106766
> *This is an old topic but I want to paint some piping on some vynl seats I want to use that sem but how well will it hold up to sliding in and out of the car??
> *


Yes, and just remember it's all in the prep work.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 27 2009, 11:15 PM~16106682
> *will SEM work on seat belt material? or what is every body using for this?
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 28 2009, 09:04 PM~16115505
> *Yes, and just remember it's all in the prep work.
> *


yes it will hold up??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 11:34 AM~16133473
> *yes it will hold up??
> *


That would be nice, I'd do my shit up by Cinco (no ****):biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2009, 01:23 PM~16133974
> *That would be nice, I'd do my shit up by Cinco (no ****):biggrin:
> *


what you gonna do??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 30 2009, 01:28 PM~16134583
> *what you gonna do??
> *


Go like tan on it,if it don't work at least I have a reson to redo everything


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2009, 03:06 PM~16135484
> *Go like tan on it,if it don't work at least I have a reson to redo everything
> *


**reason*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 30 2009, 04:06 PM~16135484
> *Go like tan on it,if it don't work at least I have a reson to redo everything
> *


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 27 2009, 11:15 PM~16106682
> *will SEM work on seat belt material? or what is every body using for this?
> *



I will be trying this in a couple of weeks on my seat belts, trying to dye them from green to black. I will let you know how they turn out along with some pics.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowlifes63_@Dec 31 2009, 02:54 AM~16142783
> *I will be trying this in a couple of weeks on my seat belts, trying to dye them from green to black. I will let you know how they turn out along with some pics.
> *



results?


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

do you have to go to an auto body supplier to get sem? never seen it before


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Jan 14 2010, 01:47 PM~16290189
> *results?
> *



Havent tried yet, tough to get out in the garage in cold weather. As soon as I do, I will post up. I did pull the seat belts off though and handed washed them.


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

SEM..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

restoring my sport steering wheel i got for my cutty. i ripped the leather wrap off, it was a mutha getting the glue off. gonna dye it shadow blue sem. and gonna get the sides wrapped only. took the paint of the spoke bar. been working on it for awhile now. has minor fuck ups on it so i'm sanding it to smooth out. do u guys think the dye will cover some of these pits on the wheel?


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

i got some interior panels for my cutty but they have been spraypainted, how can i get the paint off them without messing up the panel. the paint is on there thin some of it flaked off already, i wanna take the paint of and dye them rigth. :dunno:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

has anybody ever gone from a darker color to a lighter one? do you need to lay down a base layer or anything first?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

i want to try this on my leather seats but im affraid that the paint will come off and get on my clothes on those hot summer days


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

It's not paint. It is dye. If you PREP properly and use the correct product, it will not come off.


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

SO WERE DO I GET THIS SEM? AT


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 21 2010, 10:00 AM~16951791
> *It's not paint.  It is dye.  If you PREP properly and use the correct product, it will not come off.
> *


so i can use this here on leather and it wont come off if preped properly http://www.yourautotrim.com/semdyeglca.html


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.vinylpro.com/

Everything you need to know, and everything you need...


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 17 2010, 12:59 AM~16914093
> *has anybody ever gone from a darker color to a lighter one? do you need to lay down a base layer or anything first?
> *


yup i did. check out the last page of my build thread


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

dyed steering wheel with sem shadow blue

b4









after








still not done restoring it. metal bar is gonna get painted black and the sides of the wheel r gonna get wrapped


----------



## martinez7990 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks! I'm not sure which brand to use though!
___________________________________________
Piggy Bank
Skechers


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

MORE PICS OF SEM WORK???


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

I used sem on my panels on my town car alot of prep but looks stock like I wanted I used that dupicolor before and it just chipped right off go sem


----------



## 87bro' (Mar 16, 2010)

will the SEM stuff work on a vinyl top...or is it just for vinyl seats??


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

So far Ive had to redo everything in my car that was SEM redone with Dupli. No cracks or anything this time around. SEM is a touchy product, alot of care and bullshit to get it to lay right. All i had to do with Dupli was clean the surface with degreaser and vinyl cleaner, lay the dupli and done and it still looks good and even stands up to armour-all.

But I wouldnt recommend using any of this paint on seats. So say the people that dont know, but fact is paint is paint and dying vinyl ... well vinyl is more or less a plastic than a material like leather or a fabric so it will eventually rub off and if it doesnt I bet even Mr. Magoo could tell the difference between a wrapped seat versus a painted seat. And if you choose to paint your vinyl roof with this stuff I can guarantee that if you ever go to clean it a month after the fact it will all come off.
Your best chances is the door panels and back seat panels only or atleast anywhere you dont touch or sun isnt on it on a regular basis.


----------



## 87bro' (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok i see...so what will be best for a vinyl top?? i have an 87 brougham with a white top but due to the weather it has gotten messed up..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jan 15 2008, 01:39 PM~9702145
> *its no problem to get sem stuff, just get it from here.  they have all the colors and they do ship fast.
> 
> SEM stuff
> ...


ATTN: We no longer sell or ship any adhesives, dyes, cleaners, or aerosol cans 
to anyone living within the state of California.

what kinda shit is that fuckin tree huggin hippies


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

I live in oregon so vinyl tops don't last here. Anyway I used dupli color on my top and as long as ur not scrubbin it every day ull be good. And to do a reg quarter top on a g body only takes like a can and a half, so like $15 to do the top


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

So does the duplicolor have a site for color samples. The stores here don't have the color that matches my interior.


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707 (Aug 1, 2010)

Im getting ready to paint my vinyl top on my 93 fleetwood. Its white and dyeing it with duplicolor rattle can white. Ill make a post when done and post pics let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Mar 22 2010, 07:47 PM~16964975
> *http://www.vinylpro.com/
> 
> Everything you need to know, and everything you need...
> *


I buy all my dye from them. Very helpful and will set you up with everything needed. SEM is the best hands down. 

They have water based dyes that ate made for vinyl and leather also. Not paint.


----------

